# a few candle pics



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks,
I checked out the file, and they look bette on the photo bucket page where there are other candle pics. Just did not work out..oh well


----------

